# need help!



## 927ss (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy fourth!
Anyway, I'm 45 years old and I'm wanting to start using oral steroids. What are the best products on the market? Should I stack? If so with what? How do the cycle times work?


----------



## Steak Helmet (Jul 4, 2016)

Your best bet is to research yourself....gather your own information and make a decision from what you have found.

Oral only....biggest waste of time.  Stacking orals only waste of time and liver enzymes

Where to buy?....that's a funny question on your first post.

Yes you should add an injectable test.


----------



## 927ss (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah...my bad about the where. I just read the rules. Deleted.....so, no orals? It just seems that injectable would be pricey.


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2016)

You should have test in every cycle.  You may want to start by having your test levels checked.


----------



## nemesis_01 (Jul 4, 2016)

injectables are typically cheaper than orals, plus test should always be your base....


----------



## 927ss (Jul 4, 2016)

Okay...I did a little research. What about Testosterone, Drostanolone, Trenbolone propionaters?....as a stack


----------



## Dex (Jul 4, 2016)

927ss said:


> Okay...I did a little research. What about Testosterone, Drostanolone, Trenbolone propionaters?....as a stack



Hey there, calm down with all that. You do not need all of those drugs. You need to go get your blood checked. See how your natural test is and make sure everything else looks good. If you even get on TRT to get into a high natural level you will feel great and have improved performance.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2016)

Based on your postings you should not consider using steriods anytime soon. There is so much to learn and understand which you know nothing from what I see. The 1st step to learning AAS is learning and understanding testosterone. Start there. You just gonna hurt yourself now.


----------



## 927ss (Jul 4, 2016)

Well...that's why I'm on here. How do I go about figuring it out?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 4, 2016)

927ss said:


> Well...that's why I'm on here. How do I go about figuring it out?



Read all the stickies, M8 but start HERE as a great introduction to running your first cycle.


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 4, 2016)

Listen buddy, go to you Dr and have your test levels checked. He'll put you on HRT given your age. A testosterone based cream. "Steroids" you read about are for bodybuilders so unless you plan on living the gym lifestyle dont go crazy w anything outside what your Dr prescribes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2016)

927ss said:


> Well...that's why I'm on here. How do I go about figuring it out?



just being here isnt enough..This isnt a game or fun..This is something that if u dont take deadly serious all your gonna do is fuk yourself up and give steroids a worse name then it already has..I researched for a few years before i put a needle into myself


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2016)

No.............


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 5, 2016)

Truthstar said:


> Listen buddy, go to you Dr and have your test levels checked. He'll put you on HRT given your age. A testosterone based cream. "Steroids" you read about are for bodybuilders so unless you plan on living the gym lifestyle dont go crazy w anything outside what your Dr prescribes.



His doc isn't just gonna put him on hrt because of his age. His levels might be fine. He doesn't know and won't know until he gets then checked which I agree he should.


----------



## Hoomy903 (Jul 5, 2016)

Tren for a first cycle? Thats very bold of you lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2016)

Hoomy903 said:


> Tren for a first cycle? Thats very bold of you lol.



its unejumactid..nothing bold about it


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 5, 2016)

as stated many times, the information is here.

But, because I doubt you will spend the hours required reading and researching it, followed up by additional questions you have to find the answers for, your first cycle should be just test.  But before you do that you need to 1) get your bloodwork checked/run, 2) get the gear, 3) get an AI, 4) Get a PCT, 5) Know how to use all of this, 6) get more bloods done during your cycle, 7) complete cycle/PCT, 8) get more bloodwork done to see how/if you recovered, and...most importantly 9) get your diet in check.

The answers are out there, you just need to rely on yourself to find/get the information vs relying on others to spoon feed it to you.  I would also recommend looking through the forum and seeing everyone who DIDN'T know what they were getting into, and reading about the problems they caused and had to get out of.


----------

